# Trouble installing a Canon MP 495 wireless printer.



## moviegeek37 (Aug 29, 2011)

I am using Windows 7 64 bit Home Premium I am trying to install the Canon Wireless Pixma printer MP 495. I sucessfully installed this printer on my wife's computer. She is running Vista and had no problems. I have tried now several times to install on Windows 7 but I always get the error from the Canon installation package that the printer spooler in not running and to reboot the computer. The program will not continue. I have rebooted the computer many many times and I always get the same error.

What am I doing wrong OR how can I get around this problem?

Any suggestion would be much appreciated,

Thanks for any help you may have.

moviegeek37.


----------



## HARDHELPER (Jul 15, 2011)

If you press start and then either press run or type in CMD.
In the new black box that you will get, type the following: Net start spooler and then press enter and try again.


----------



## Jay_JWLH (Apr 30, 2008)

Also try uninstalling the driver/package, and then installing a drive off the website (link).


----------



## moviegeek37 (Aug 29, 2011)

HARDHELPER said:


> If you press start and then either press run or type in CMD.
> In the new black box that you will get, type the following: Net start spooler and then press enter and try again.


After I type "CMD" I then go to the Black section. It I type "Net start spooler" I get a reply "System Error 5 has occured" "Access denied"
Now what do you suggest?


----------



## moviegeek37 (Aug 29, 2011)

Jay_JWLH said:


> Also try uninstalling the driver/package, and then installing a drive off the website (link).


The installation package will NOT run! I get a message that the printer spooler is not running and to reboot. If I do anything else the program terminates.


----------



## HARDHELPER (Jul 15, 2011)

Are you logged in as an administrator when you are trying to install the drivers / and or starting the spooler?

EDIT:

To solve this error, try the following steps.
1. Press *Window key + R* to open the Run dialog *Start *and type *services.msc* and click *OK*.
2. Double-click the *Printer Spooler* service, and then change the startup type to *Automatic*. This sets the Spooler service to start automatically when you restart the computer. Click *OK*.
3. Restart the computer and try to install the printer again.

If that doesn’t work, the problem could be related to corrupted printer drivers that are installed on the computer. Try uninstalling all printer software from the computer and start from scratch. This may include PDF writer or faxing software as well. Anything listed in the *Control Panel* under *Printers & Faxes* I would do away with. If there is any software installed for other printers in *Add/Remove Programs* I would uninstall it all. Clean out everything possible that might be hanging the Printer Spooler service. Obtain updated software from your printer manufacturers and reinstall only the items you need.


----------



## moviegeek37 (Aug 29, 2011)

HARDHELPER said:


> Are you logged in as an administrator when you are trying to install the drivers / and or starting the spooler?
> 
> I have the usage as an administrator. However I recall that there is something that you do when you type in the "CMD" command that makes you into the CMD model as administrator. I think that it was "ctl+Alt+del" I will try various sets until something works.
> As to uninstalling the printer drivers they are not installed since the Canon install program will not permit anything to install unless the print spooler is running...so I can neither install them nor uninstall them.
> ...


----------



## moviegeek37 (Aug 29, 2011)

Jay_JWLH said:


> Also try uninstalling the driver/package, and then installing a drive off the website (link).


As stated to others the printer drivers will NOT install. The Canon installation package will not install the printer drivers unless the print spooler is running. The program thinks that the print spooler is NOT running ( whether it is or isn't I can't tell ) so the program will not install the printer drivers and the installation program terminates and reboots the computer. I am in a loop which always reboots the computer then get to print spooler not running so it does it again!!!

So the driver package has never been installed although i will try to install from the Canon website directly.


----------



## HARDHELPER (Jul 15, 2011)

Well if you open run and type msconfig instead then, you should get a new box. Press the tab services and see if you can find Print Spooler there. If it's unticked, tick it.


----------



## arthur76 (Sep 21, 2011)

hi guys 
yesterday I bought same printer, I install software from cd disk ,installation running ok but can't finde the printer (is on )
I need setup Printer first ?
cheers


----------



## moviegeek37 (Aug 29, 2011)

I have solved the problem. Nothing that has been suggested worked for me. However I used Windows 7 help with printer and one of the things that it did for me was to turn on the printer spooler. Once that was done there was no further problems and everything installed without a problem. 

When I tried to run CMD although i have adminstrators rating it would not allow me to start the print spooler. To do that I would have had to run CMD as administrator and I don`t know how to do that. In any case its a moot point as using the windows 7 printer troubleshooter I was able to solve the problem. I have no further problems

Thanks for all your help guys-gals.


----------

